# Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich hab mir dieses Jahr eine neue Rolle&Rute zugelegt nur ich brauche noch Schnur .: Ich habe schon zwei Favoriten : Berkley Whiplash Moss Green(0,17mm)
                Spider Wire In -Visi Braid (0,17)
    Welche ist geeigneter für leicht trübes bis trübes Wasser??






Danke,mfg Robin


----------



## Patzi87 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

nehm auf jeden fall die spider wire|rolleyes die geflochtenen von berkley sind nicht so toll meiner meinug nach #d


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

ich glaub die spider-wire hat irgendwas mit 18kg das musste doch normalerweise reichen oder?


----------



## -Kevin- (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

13er Power Pro, kannste nix falsch machen und reicht dicke aus.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> ich glaub die spider-wire hat irgendwas mit 18kg das musste doch normalerweise reichen oder?



Was willst Du fangen? Nur Großwels? |uhoh:

Ein gutes Mittelmaß für so gut wie alle Arten des Süßwasserfischens ist ne Schnur um 8 bis 10kg Tragkraft. Außnahme: Du fischst in einem überfluteten Wald und willst die Baumstümpfe gleich mit entfernen.
Die 12-er Spider-Wire oder vielleicht noch die 15-er reichen voll und ganz.


----------



## Zepfi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Von der Whiplash würd ich dir abraten da spiegelt der Preis einfach nicht die Qualität wieder die Spiderwire ist ganz ok aber ich sag mal schaust lieber nach ner Power Pro oder nach ner Powerline von Gigafish (hab die Red Royal seit einigen Wochen drauf und muss sagen meiner Meinung nach kann da auch die PP voll und ganz einpacken was besseres hab ich noch net gesehn)


----------



## paul hucho (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Nimm die Spiderwire, genau die hab ich auch schon gefischt und ich werd mir sie wieder holen ,die ist echt geil.#6
Wenn das Wasser mehr getrübt ist bei dir dann würd ich mir einfach die Code Red holen , aber auf jedenfall Spiderwire#6.Meine musste ich vorm Wochenende ab machen:c, und jezt hab ich ne Fire Line drauf, weil die halt da war, hab zwar auch n Hecht gefangen aber die Berkley Schnur ist echt besch***, die ist so steif  ,das stört echt beim Werfen,und reichlich geräusche macht se auch.Nä nie wieder und knoten lässt die sich auch sch***.

Hol dir ne Spider W. und geniess den Angelsport.:vik:


----------



## Fanne (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

keine von beiden schnüren würde ich mir jehmals nochmal auf die spulen machen lassen .


die spiderwire .....

soll ja angeblich ne tolle schnur sein . wieso reisst diese dann permanent bei 3-5 kilo , obwohl sie mit  18 kilo angeboten wird?


die berkley....

diese  saugt sich mit der zeit so voll mit wasser das die schnur nach der zeit unbrauchbar wird. lass die finger  von.


fireline....

genau so blöde schnur  . tragangaben stimmen genau soviel wie bei der spiderwire. dazu kommt noch das diese ziemlich steif ist !



POWER PRO ! WAS SONST ?#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Ich glaube ich habe so ziemlich alle Schnüre durch. Und ich bin schliesslich bei der Power Pro geblieben. Vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gibt es nichts besseres....


----------



## Angler-Flo (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Würde Dir auch zur Spider Wire raten, wenn eine der beiden Schnüre ... 
Ich selbst fische nun aber auch die Fireline. Konnte damit am Sonntag erst 3 Hechte auf die Schuppen legen - hat viel Spaß gemacht und hatte keine Probleme damit.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Die SW Invisi Braud würde ich nehmen, allerdings in 0,12mm. 9Kg reichen ja selbst zum Pilken aus.

Schlechtes kann ich nur über die Stealth berichten, die hat auch nichts gehalten, die Code Red hält super, Invisi Braid fische ich noch nicht lange genug (bin aber bisher zufrieden)


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Also die Berkley ist aus dem Rennen aber wie siehts nun aus Power Pro oder die Spider wire in-visi braid?wer hat erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## -Kevin- (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Mit der Power Pro kannste nix verkehrt machen und paar Euro günstiger ist sie auch.


----------



## Besorger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

ich werde mir die whiplasch holen schreibt man die jetz so  aber in 0,15mm an mein waller ruten in 0,32mm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*



Besorger schrieb:


> ich werde mir die whiplasch holen schreibt man die jetz so  aber in 0,15mm an mein waller ruten in 0,32mm


 
Davon habe ich noch ne 17er rumfliegen, die nehme ich immer zum Boot festmachen....:q


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Ich habe in einem älteren thread aus 2009 gelesen dass irgendwie die angegebenen Tragkräfte nich das halten,was sie versprechen!weiss jemand ob das bei der pp und bei der sw in visi braid auch so ist!?


----------



## -Kevin- (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Hab damit keine Probleme bei der Power Pro, hatte aber mal ne Berkley die war am anfang ganz okay und nach nem halben Jahr hat kein Knoten mehr gehalten. Am besten fährste mit no Knot.


----------



## Besorger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

astrein der tommi  haha gib mir sie lieber


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Wenn mir mal en Waller kein 2m dinger kleiner,draufgeht packt das die schnur wenn man vorsichtig drillt??


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe so ziemlich alle Schnüre durch. Und ich bin schliesslich bei der Power Pro geblieben. Vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis gibt es nichts besseres....



Hi,
und wenn das ein Profi sagt wird da was dran sein #6
Ich wollte auch keine andere Schnur mehr zum Spinnfischen benutzen wollen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Ist die power pro echt so gut!?


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*



ANGELKOLLEGE_ schrieb:


> Ist die power pro echt so gut!?



Ich kann mich nicht beklagen 
Bleibt zumindest rund , hält die versprochene Tragkraft und saugt sich nicht mit Wasser voll , ich bin zufrieden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht beklagen
> Bleibt zumindest rund , hält die versprochene Tragkraft und saugt sich nicht mit Wasser voll , ich bin zufrieden.
> Gruß Udo


Ist der Durchmesser auf der Verpackung = der Durchmesser der Schnur in echt?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Ich glaub auf unseren Verpackungen steht kein Durchmesser, nur ne lb Angabe :q


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Welche lb Angabe entspricht denn welchem Durchmesser?

Welche Kordeln haben denn eine exakte Durchmesserangabe und sind toll zum Spinnfischen?


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

ich kann dir die spiderwire rode red empfehlen ich fische sie in 0,17 stärke mit ner tragkraft von 16,9kg die tragkraft ist zwar bissel hoch aber sie schnur ist sehr knotenfest und abriebsfest.... dazu relativ kostengünstig ne alternative wäre vllt die berkley fireline welche ich hab aber nichtmehr nutze weil ich mit der zeit ständig perücken hatte die ich mit der spiderwire nicht hatte....
die spiderwire schnur gibts in rot, gelb und weiß...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*



> Welche Kordeln haben denn eine exakte Durchmesserangabe....


Fast keine.

Die Power Pro sind schon gut. Durchmesser sind schwer zu sagen, grob würde ich 
20lb ~ 0,23 - 0,28 
15lb ~ 0,19-0,22 
10lb ~ 0,15-0,17 
8lb ~ 0,13

sagen. Tragkräfte sind auf jedenfall wesentlich höher als die lb Angabe vermuten lassen.
Habe aber auch schon gehört das die 15lb und 20lb scheinbar auch teilweise die gleiche Schnur ist.


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

@Hechtfischer:; Stimmen denn die Angaben bei der Spiderwirde (Durchmesser)? 
Weil hatte erst neulich den Fall, 0,16er sollte es sein, Real ist es seine 0,35er!

@Keine_Ahnung: Danke für die Auflistung. #6


----------



## Knigge007 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

Also ich habe bisher auch auf allen meinen Spinnkombos die PowerPro drauf und kauf se im Amerikanischen Shop wie die meisten AB User weil se dort am günstigsten ist und ich bisher nie länger als 7-8 Tage hab warten müssen bis se da ist.


Dir sei aber gesagt das die Power Pro bis zur größe 8lbs (in Deutschland die angegebene 0,13mm) platt wie ne Flunder ist, aber 10lbs welches die 0,15er ist ist se schön rund.

Bei meiner kleinen Kombo also da wo die 8lbs drauf ist werde ich mich aber nach einer anderen Schnur umsehen, möchte schon eine Runde Schnur haben, echt schade aber vielleicht kriegen se das ja mal in Griff.

Bei einem Preis von 22-23€ inkls Versand bei ner 275m Spule gibts eigentlich nicht viel zu diskutieren würde ich mal sagen.... oder ?

Die Spiderwire hatte ich auch schon kurz auf ner Rute ich finde se nicht so gut wie die PowerPro



Achso hier der Shop....... fast vergessen - http://stores.ebay.com/Scissortail-...subZ6QQ_sidZ570387QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Squad_13 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur fürs spinnfischen??*

passt jetzt nicht wirklich ins thema aber will nicht extra n neuen thread aufmachen^^

was haltet ihr von dieser Schnur zum Allroundangeln (karpfen,forelle,schleie) (posenangeln,grundangeln,spinnangeln)

http://www.amazon.de/Angelschnur-Länge-550-Stärke-30/dp/B001I65FT6/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1281902981&sr=8-29


ist ziemlich billig


----------

